# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Bitcoin trên đà vỡ bong bóng giải pháp nào cho những nhà đầu cơ??? 0937973475

## nganmai68

Căn hộ Party Condotel: Đầu tư 790 triệu, cơ hội sinh lợi tiền tỷ   http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Coco Música Resort - Party Condotel nổi bật hàng đầu Tổ hợp giải trí Cocobay đang tạo nên sức hút đầu tư trên thị trường...
Coco Música Resort - Party Condotel nổi bật hàng đầu Tổ hợp giải trí Cocobay đang tạo nên sức hút đầu tư trên thị trường. Với một khoản đầu tư duy nhất từ 790 triệu, không phải trả thêm bất cứ khoản nào, nhà đầu tư vẫn nhận về lợi nhuận hàng trăm triệu đồng mỗi năm.
Đầu tư 790 triệu, sinh lợi tiền tỷ  http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Empire Group cho biết, mỗi căn Coco Música Resort có giá bình quân 1,8 tỷ đồng. Trong đó, khách hàng chỉ thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất chỉ từ 790 triệu sẽ sở hữu ngay, phần còn lại, ngân hàng SHB sẽ hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm với lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng.
Dự án cũng được cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 9 năm. Tức với căn condotel có giá 1,8 tỷ đồng, mỗi năm khách sẽ nhận đều đặn tối thiểu 216 triệu. Sau thời gian cam kết, lợi nhuận từ hoạt động thuê phòng sẽ chia cho chủ sở hữu là 80%.
Với mức giá thuê phòng trung bình của khách sạn 4 sao ở Đà Nẵng là 2,4 triệu/đêm, mức lấp đầy bình quân 65% (mức bình quân của khối khách sạn 4-5 sao) thì doanh thu của mỗi căn Coco Música Resort (giá 1,8 tỷ) hàng năm vào khoảng 570 triệu; trừ đi chi phí vận hành, bảo trì và bán hàng thì lợi nhuận thu về khoảng 370 triệu. Trong đó, lợi nhuận mà khách hàng nhận được tầm 290 triệu/năm.
So với lãi suất gửi tiết kiệm ở ngân hàng (áp dụng mức cao nhất hiện nay khoảng 8%/năm), giải pháp đầu tư condotel đem lại lợi nhuận tốt hơn hẳn.
Còn đối với hình thức cho thuê căn hộ, condotel cũng dễ chịu hơn khi khách hàng không phải tự kiếm nguồn khách thuê, trong khi công suất phòng condotel vẫn được đảm bảo khi có những đơn vị chuyên nghiệp tiêu chuẩn quốc tế vận hành.
Đơn cử, các dự án condotel ở Cocobay được các thượng hiệu nước ngoài vận hành như: Viceroy (Quỹ hoàng gia Dubai), Louvre Hotels Group (Pháp)…
Coco Música Resort mang nhiều cơ hội
Coco Música Resort được phát triển theo hướng Party Condotel phong cách Party Âm Nhạc Ibiza (Tây Ban Nha). Đây cũng chính là điểm mấu chốt đem đến lợi nhuận cho nhà đầu tư.
Ibiza thu hút lớp trẻ sành ăn chơi và giới thượng lưu trên khắp thế giới bởi hàng loạt câu lạc bộ, bar, pub, sàn nhảy… và những Party âm nhạc bùng nổ. Đối tượng khách này sẽ đến đây sử dụng dịch vụ và lưu trú.   http://cocobay-condotel.com/
"Chúng tôi kiếm tiền bằng cách thích nghi với những nhu cầu và mong muốn của khách hàng thượng lưu. Họ đến đây chỉ để tiêu tiền, tiêu tiền và tiêu tiền. Và nhiệm vụ của chúng tôi là hãy lấy số tiền đó" - Deliciously Sorted – một công ty chuyên chăm sóc cho người giàu trên đảo Ibiza cho biết.

Coco Música Resort sẽ tạo nên một nơi vui chơi hấp dẫn để khiến giới trẻ "chịu chi" ở Việt Nam và du khách quốc tế sẵn sàng mở hầu bao, không khác công thức thu tiền của Ibiza.
Dự án sở hữu sân khấu trung tâm ngoài trời lớn nhất tại Việt Nam. Khu vực sân khấu này kết nối với quảng trường biểu diễn âm nhạc Cocofest với sức chứa lên đến hàng chục nghìn khán giả. Nơi đây được kỳ vọng sẽ là nơi diễn ra những đại nhạc hội với những siêu sao âm nhạc, DJ hàng đầu thế giới.
Coco Música Resort cũng có một tổ hợp bar rộng khoảng hơn 6.000 m2 -diện tích được xem lớn nhất tại Việt Nam hiện nay.
Ngoài ra, nếu như năm 2014, cả Việt Nam chỉ có 108 bar và Beer club thì đến tháng 10/2017, con số này đã tăng lên tới 778 quán bar, beer club với tổng doanh thu trên sổ sách lên đến 80.000 tỷ đồng. Khách hàng của các khu giải trí về đêm này chủ yếu thuộc 2 đối tượng: khoảng 11 triệu khách nước ngoài đến Việt Nam du lịch hàng năm và hơn 30 triệu triệu khách Việt Nam dao động từ 20 - 40 tuổi.
Tuy nhiên, theo thống kê trên 90% các bar và club lớn đều tập trung tại các thành phố lớn như Hà Nội, Hồ Chí Minh. Trong khi đó, các thành phố mỗi năm thu hút hàng chục triệu lượt khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước, với nhu cầu giải trí về đêm rất cao như Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Hạ Long… lại sở hữu rất ít mô hình giải trí như vậy.
Một khi được đầu tư xứng tầm, Coco Música Resort sẽ là cơ hội đem đến lợi cho nhà đầu từ mô hình Party Condotel.
Sở hữu những đêm nghỉ miễn phí được áp dụng ở rất nhiều dự án condotel. Tuy nhiên, Cocobay lợi thế hơn ở điểm: chủ sở hữu có thể trao đổi kỳ nghỉ với các khách sạn trong cùng tổ hợp Cocobay hay khu resort, nghỉ dưỡng khác thuộc quyền sở hữu của Empire Group -khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao Naman Retreat là một trong những resort như vậy.
Cocobay là một tổ hợp resort chủ đề, mỗi tòa condotel, mỗi khối Boutique Hotel sở hữu một thông điệp lưu trú khác nhau: Coco Ocean-Spa Resort sẽ chăm sóc sức khỏe và sắc đẹp, phù hợp với các kỳ nghỉ ngơi; Coco Wonderland Resort mang không gian cổ tích đến với trẻ em và kỳ nghỉ ấm cúng, ý nghĩa cho gia đình; hoặc Smart Condotel Coco Skyline Resort cho người trẻ hiện đại…
Bất cứ du khách nào cũng có thể tìm thấy một nơi phù hợp ở Cocobay. Vì vậy, trong những quy định cho phép, chủ sở hữu sẽ được trao đổi kỳ nghỉ của mình trong cùng hệ thống của Empire Group.

----------

